# How do you assign an < http:// > ?



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hello Hello,

I would like to have the capability to link a drawing or photo from my computer to within a site (i.e. Tech Support Guy Forum Site)

What is the procedure for attaching the http:// to an image saved on my computer. ...( a drawing.)to make it a link????

Thanks for your help.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You need a server on the internet to store the image. You can upload it to TSG by using that that Upload File box below where you type your reply.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Ok.... how's that work?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Ok lets say the image is on your Desktop. In the Reply page on TSG-click the Browse button below where you type in your post. Navigate to the desktop, and choose the file.
Then the image will be attached to your post.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

But it won't give it a ,http:// prefix will it? Maybe I don't understand the http:// thing all that well. Sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2003)

It will after you've uploaded it to TSG. Once you post the image, right click on the link... scroll down to properties, click, and voila!


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

But it won't give it a ,http:// prefix will it? I tried it... it didn't work. Maybe I don't understand the http:// thing all that well. Sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2003)

Sure it will...  

Tell ya what... how about uploading an image here, in this thread... I'll be happy to show you, once you've done that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2003)

But! You can't use the quick reply feature! Gotta use the post reply button...


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Duh! on this one! ....I give up.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2003)

Awww... don't give up. It's really easy, once you get the hang of it. 

We all had to learn... 

Tell me this... is the image you want to upload on your PC?


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Nope....tried it about 6 times...NADA


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Yes. jpg gif etc... I tried both... they appeared in the window but nothing showed up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2003)

The only thing that will show up, is the link. You have to go back in and edit the post for the photo to show up...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2003)

I'll give an example for ya... hang tough girlie...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2003)

Example for Back Space...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2003)

For the image to show, I had to right click on the link, and copy the shortcut. Then I clicked "edit" in the upper right hand corner of the original post window. Tap the img button, paste the URL, and submit modified post.

Voila! Image appears...  

Try it girlie...


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Try Try again....


 The uploaded file is not a valid GIF or JPG file. Please ensure that it is and try again.


Going to bed now.... will try in the morning..... zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2003)

Ya know what girlie... I'm thinking that the image may be too large... 

Not entirely sure... yet.

Can you post the size of the file, please?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2003)

Believe it or not....some forum software chokes on images with file extensions in caps. If the file you are trying to upload has *JPG* or *GIF*...try changing it to lower case *jpg, gif*. If they are lower case already, try caps.

Older versions of Invisionboard had this glitch, but I don't know about Vbulletin. Worth a try, though. 

Also, I believe this board will not allow an upload attachment without also having some text to go along with it. The next time you try to upload an image in the thread, make sure you say something in the text window too.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hey..... look what I found:

HTML code is OFF
vB code is ON
Smilies are ON
code is ON

HTML is OFF ???? Does that make a difference?????


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

and then in my user profile page.... the IMG is off...... how can I change it to ON?


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Hi backspace.
When the HTML is off you can't use the :

```
<img src="URL address">
```
But you can use the vB code .....for example, using your picture:










I hope this helps.

Duane

P.S. To see the vB code click "quote" at the top right


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

```
[URL=www.bassetlovers.com][IMG]http://forums.techguy.org/images/avatars/Batman_-_Poison_Ivy.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```
Where the pic is in above post replace that with this code.

```
http://forums.techguy.org/images/avatars/Batman_-_Poison_Ivy.gif
```


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

In a different thread I was able to insert a gif:










and it worked... but the images I am referrring to DO NOT have http:// address and that is what my original question is.....

How do you give this http:// assignment to a photo so that it can be entered as this one above (whick DOES have the http:// prefix)

i.e...... I have taken a picture of my horse and I want to insert it by using the ..... but it has NO [URL]http://[/URL] address..... it is a .jpg file How can I give it an [COLOR=blue]" [URL]http://[/URL] "[/COLOR] 
:confused:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

It won't be given the http until it's uploaded to the web somewhere

if it's on your hard drive you can upload it to TSG's server which will give it the http

use the browse button in the reply message window...that attaches it to the post then you can edit the post to make it show










buck


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Try your picture in my above post, it is hot linked just like you asked for!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

bassetman

I think she is just trying to post a picture that is on her computer...maybe I'm wrong but...

buck


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Exactly


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

Backspace... Hi again... 

Just attach the pic of your horse in a post, like buck said. THEN you need to edit the post... when you edit, you'll see the URL...


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

click on the browse button in the reply window...check out my screenshot... then locate your picture and click on it that will make thre path to it show in the browse window then click submit

buck


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

> I think she is just trying to post a picture that is on her computer...maybe I'm wrong but...


Without uploading it anywhere?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bassetman:_
> *Without uploading it anywhere?  *


atleast I guessed right 

buck


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Ok... I tried it.. found a .jpg file... via browse.... NAda....

Can we turn on the HTML in my posts?

HTML code is OFF
vB code is ON
Smilies are ON
code is ON

:confused:


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

This can't be this difficult... I think something is wrong in my settings.... huh?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

when you find the file and click on it does the path to it show in the little browse window before you click submit

also how big is the file


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

88.6 kb


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Backspace:_
> *
> Can we turn on the HTML in my posts?
> *


No can do... you have to use the


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wanabe_buck:_
> *when you find the file and click on it does the path to it show in the little browse window before you click submit *


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

144 bytes


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Is that progress?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

was that on your hard drive? if so yes

now this...
go to that post and right click on the link then click properties and copy the url in the properties window then close the properties window and click edit... then in the message window type then paste the url then type [COLOR=red][/IMG ][/COLOR] and submit

NOTE...I put the space in the closing img tag...the one in red... so it would show...when you type it do not put a space

then resubmit


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

> the only thing that will show up, is the link. You have to go back in and edit the post for the photo to show up...


I know you've said this over and over but what do you mean by "edit the post" ??????


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

look at the right hand side of your post where it says report quote edit

once you have copied the url click on the edit


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)




----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

your really trying to confuse her


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Well if she's confused, then that makes two of us!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

got to go out for a bit Backspace good luck

buck


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bassetman:_
> *Well if she's confused, then that makes two of us!  *


she's definitely not trying to make a hot link


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Thanks Bassetman..... it looks so nice.... but I can't do it...

this edit business... when can you edit it? When I am writing this post.... I see not edit anywhere. I think I should go mow the grass


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)




----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

> "VICTORY - It's a Matter of Staying Power"


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

I MUST be missing the point.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Here


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

> I MUST be missing the point


Me too.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Ok, re-read your orig post, if that's what you are readlly trying to do, you can create an HTML file that you open with your browser and have the local img linked to the remote site.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

http://forums.techguy.org/attachment.php?s=&postid=1007256


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)




----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

TA DA!!!!! 10 days and 57 posts later....... DOH!


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

And thanks to all who went through all the frustration of it all...

Your help is greatly appreciated... 

Now do I have to do that each time I want to "attach an http:// " to an image? Why can't this be done within the confines of my own computer and THEN have it all ready to upload?  How can I find out more about this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

good job

not going to try to explain it to ya...not sure I could even if I wanted to... suffice to say it can't get the http until* after* it's uploaded to the web somewhere

buck


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Backspace:_
> *TA DA!!!!! 10 days and 57 posts later....... DOH! *


Hi Backspace....

For us to see Pegasus... then it was worth the 57 posts...

If you made and animated that gif I reckon you are a genius


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

Congrats Backspace...


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

I think I will try another... but not today.  


Beer 30!


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

* EVERYONE!*


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Oh, NO.. REVIVAL of the Dancing Baby..... I'm cheating... these already HAVE the http:// on them......how old would that baby be by now...? Can anyone provide a Computerized progression for us...? Hee Heee Heeeeee. Maybe have to move the thread to Random now.... 

ok ... I'm done


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Congratulations!


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Most of all....


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Some work and some don't


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

not sure why that doesn't work maybe the server where it's at does not allow you to link to it

it does work if you paste the url in the address bar...


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Worked for me.

It came up when I posted it. It must have been recalled.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Prof:_
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no it didn't 

buck


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

It said it was a free link


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Thanks for the "quote" Buck......it's the first mistake I ever made!  

Duane


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Prof:_
> *Thanks for the "quote" Buck......it's the first mistake I ever made!
> 
> Duane *


I have yet to make my first one  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...Ya right  

buck


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I think they probaby don't allow off site linking to their images. Once they discovered that was going on they blocked it.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Why do they say it's free then?


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

this is their banner on the top:



> Everything Needed To Build Or Enhance Your Web Site


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Its one thing to use their services and programs, but to use their graphics and their site to post your images somewhere else is what they don't like.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

beginning to resemble this one


----------



## passin_by (Jul 10, 2003)

cute pics linked to that Pegasus.gif bassetman


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Thanks


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Shame on you Bassetman... are you REALLY gonna take credit for the Pegasus?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

THe credit was for the link it leads to dear!


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Oh, sorry..........


----------



## passin_by (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey thanks everyone for the instructions on posting an image.


lol Backspace, you gotta go back and click on it..  

hope i didn't give away any of ur secrets there bassetman 
j/k


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Very Sneaky..... DOG-gone Sneaky ......Bassetman..............


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Hey I had to link to somewhere to show how it worked.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

The gif dog is supposed to scratch but he isn't scratching .... wonder why that is.....?


----------



## passin_by (Jul 10, 2003)

It's just a guess but I think maybe because
it's a thumbnail view and not the sized .gif...

I right clicked and went to properties
copied the url and it doesn't scratch 
on that view either.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

THERE! Now he's scratching! What did you do?


----------



## passin_by (Jul 10, 2003)

I went to the incredimail site, loaded the dog.gif into its own
window. Right clicked and saved to my computer. lol
If you right click and view properties on yours you will see
it's a thumbnail view inserted into the url.
thumbnail viewing does not show animation, only full size
.gif will. (dosent make sense to me)


----------



## passin_by (Jul 10, 2003)

lol i think they created a couple of monsters,  teaching us
how to post images... *eg*


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

I want to make this gif so that I can insert it into emails or posts ... like you did....


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Here it is


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

If you are using OE, just use the HTML format and click on the little postcard to insert the image.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Like dis


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hey there bassetman! 

AND..... how do you do that with the illustration..... that is cool.

(I guess passin_by insn't passin_by right now....lol )
is that how he inserted his "passin_by" ?

I use Incredimail. But can you assign it to a keystroke so that you can use it when ever you want to?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I have no idea about incredimail, you'll have to wait for someone else to help you on that.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

AAAARRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!! I'm jealous!!!!! How do you do alll this stuff....   :up: 


I want to know.... did you take that one and just change it? How????? I like the blue feather toooo....


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Actually I remembered I had that one. I got it from a website where you told it what you wanted it to write and it did it.
No I don't remember where I got it.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

oh Phoooeeyyyy!


----------



## passin_by (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Backspace:_
> *
> (I guess passin_by insn't passin_by right now....lol )
> is that how he inserted his "passin_by" ?
> ...


lol.. who the heck is "he" and "his"  it's she and her. 
and i dunno if the signature is gonna work or not, will
see when i post this i guess..

and to answer your question about the keystroke, No,
it doesn't require that here. It's a one time add signature
and it automatically shows up when you post.
(or however many times you change it).


----------



## passin_by (Jul 10, 2003)

well see it DID NOT work damn damn damn lol


----------



## passin_by (Jul 10, 2003)

oh well Im not doing something right.
pfffft, 
I added







to the signature

so until one of us figure it out you 
gotta add it to the inside with your
post so it shows...

no biggie


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Are you referring to your sig file that is showing now???


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by passin_by:_
> *so until one of us figure it out *


don't work to hard at it 










buck


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

> lol.. who the heck is "he" and "his" it's she and her.


Ahhhhhhhh.... it's a SHE person! Now... we know...... the rest of the story! 

Well, it is really hard to tell with a generic alias and all you have on your profile is CALIFORNIA .....Might be fun, since you are a regular now... instead of "just passin_by" to tell us a little bit about yourself! 

BBL










(ok then , how can I change this to "Backspace" ?)


----------



## passin_by (Jul 10, 2003)

Im not sure about the forum using hotkeys, 
Sorry...

nothing fancy, just a demo for you..
look around on the incredimail site,
sometimes they have sites
hidden off to the side and you wont
see them unless you scroll over that
way.
gotta go for now, have a good evening. 

_*waves hey to bassetman*_


----------



## passin_by (Jul 10, 2003)

that's huge!


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

> *waves hey to bassetman*


Bassetman waves back!


----------



## passin_by (Jul 10, 2003)

lol buck, i turned that on.... so i thought 
thanks for the tip btw, 

Backspace;
i removed the "Backspace" sroll.. was toooooooooo big.
made another, hopefully a lil smaller. Will see in a sec.
and what do you wanna know about me lol.. just make
sure ur sitting when you ask.


----------



## passin_by (Jul 10, 2003)

another sec. im kinda slow today


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hey thanks ... (been gone...I just got back and viewed the posts...) ...... *passin_by*, that's cool... you guys are way beyond my ability on this HTML... .... ,< jealous>. But I think it still should be quite a bit smaller... don't you think..? I like it really well but I had in mind something not SO fancy. Maybe some thing simple like " <---Backspace" bout the same size as yours

Like the keyboard key..... maybe dark gray... with the arrow that moves......but STILL is fine too.  Wow, am I asking too much...? I wish I knew how to do it so I could learn to make my own.......

OK, passin_by.... I'm sittin'  ..... Californian... ? Hey, nothin' would suprize me....


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

P.S. ***waves to bassetman too*** :->


----------



## passin_by (Jul 10, 2003)

It would look something like this:

<--- Backspace

My HTML code here is off  so i dunno if that'll be
just a bunch of text or if it'll look right.

Im still learning this **it myself, 
only way to learn is by doing 

good place to check out
http://www.ukauctionhelp.co.uk/marquee.php


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Nice link passin_by!


----------



## passin_by (Jul 10, 2003)

thanks, but did i do the hmtl things right??  
I can't find where to turn on html  it doesn't
have a clickable link to it on mine.. or am i missing some
thing? lol


----------



## passin_by (Jul 10, 2003)

they deserted me!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

HTML has been disabled on this board... sorry...


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hey there everyone.... been in the back 40 mowin'.... sorry. 

Hey Passin_by.... don't cry.... we should all agree to meet on here at a certain time (if that is possible) and then we could roll with it.   I haven't had time to try your post note..... I was installing new OS program and cleanin up my computer today -- defrag and stuff like that... 

I have a question about this "HTML is OFF"..... if it IS off... then why are we able to do this stuff on here.... hmmmm? Or is it easier if it IS... ON>>>>>??????

Everybody was here and I was gone... now I am here and everybody else has gone>>>>> to bed... 
zzzzzzzzz


----------



## passin_by (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jonesiegirl:_
> *HTML has been disabled on this board... sorry...  *


Thanks Jonesiegirl 

 _*bets buck and bassetman are gettin a good laugh* _


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Shoulda known those California girls are still up and kickin'!


 Wanabe Buck already told us HTML was off... way back up the line.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Jonesygirlie did too.


----------



## passin_by (Jul 10, 2003)

lol thats why i say they are gettin a good laugh


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

But TechGuy and Brendan are discussing it NOT being blocked.... Is it or isn't it?

Since I REALLY don't actually understand about HTML being on or off..... that is the question.

This programing stuff is over my head...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

Howdy Backspace

As far as you and I and most of the rest of the users here at TSG the HTML is turned off in the main message windows it has always been off as far as signatures goes

What the wizards like Brendan can do is beyond me

buck


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

*Slightly confused
HTML has been disabled at TSG due to abuse/potential abuse.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hey there Brendan.... how did you know I was talking about you? Do you have more than just COMPUTER POWERS? <Twilight Zone Theme>...... Heee Heee.... Hmmmm but I guess Twilight Zone was before you were born....oh well.

*REALLY confused..... I sure am LOST in with the HTML thing.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Something told me you mentioned my name so i stopped by 
Actually I posted in this thread a while ago and I get an email when someone replies.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

I might ask a question in the other thread... I was reading that one and wondered about leaving yourself vulnerable to someone getting into your computer ....

In these post that we do... we can enter some stuff like *BOLD* and such as that... but not the really heavy stuff... is that right?

Everytime I sign on to this forum I get sidetracked by reading threads... poses all kinds of new questions for me. Because, I went to the graphics forum to post a question and STILL haven't done that yet....lol....I started reading instead of posting.

Will post now.....BRB >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

> *bets buck and bassetman are gettin a good laugh*


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

for Bassetman:


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

LOL  Thanks.


----------

